# My 5 year-old pitbull/pointer mix



## RyanB3000 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's a pic of her when she was a pup and a pic of her now... got her from the pound in September of 2003 when she was 12 weeks old.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Awe!!! What a cutie! Thanks for posting the pics and welcome to DF! Kudos to you for rescuing!!!
Nessa


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Aw, I like the patch over her eye. What's her name?


----------



## RyanB3000 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies...

Her name's Tiny... though she not's so tiny anymore lol


----------

